# allis chalmers 616 hydro transmission



## huck finn (Jun 4, 2020)

I have just acquired a AC 616 hydro with a bad motor but the tractor itself is in pretty good condition, my problem being is that I have the transmission in neutral and it won't free wheel? my JD and my ferris hydro trannys have a lever to release the rear wheels so it can be towed but I don't see anyway to free the back wheels, I'm just getting going with my tractor hobby and would surely be happy for any and all the info you knowledgeable people can give me, thank you, I will get a couple of pictures today and try to post them if it will help, new to all that also.


----------



## Robert Mackison (Apr 15, 2020)

On my AC 712 hydo 1979 model you tilt the seat up and on top of the hydo pump is a lever that has a spring retainer to hold it in the up or down position, that leaver pushes down two little buttons (valves) that lets the rear wheels rotate.


----------



## huck finn (Jun 4, 2020)

Robert Mackison said:


> On my AC 712 hydo 1979 model you tilt the seat up and on top of the hydo pump is a lever that has a spring retainer to hold it in the up or down position, that leaver pushes down two little buttons (valves) that lets the rear wheels rotate.


thanks I will look this morning.


----------

